

Ask HN: Splash page to Sign up conversion rate? - nikunjk

Does anyone have any benchmarks or articles explaining what is a good landing page to sign up conversion rate? If there is some for enterprise software, that&#x27;d be even better.
======
ASquare
Try this for learning:
[http://do.thelandingpagecourse.com/](http://do.thelandingpagecourse.com/)

As a guide: [http://www.quicksprout.com/2013/10/17/the-anatomy-of-a-
high-...](http://www.quicksprout.com/2013/10/17/the-anatomy-of-a-high-
converting-landing-page/)

[http://moz.com/blog/most-entertaining-guide-to-landing-
page-...](http://moz.com/blog/most-entertaining-guide-to-landing-page-
optimization)

